# Desert Boots and Heel Blisters



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

Has anyone had problems with heel blisters while wearing Clarks Desert Boots?

I recently got a pair today and both my heels are raw and inflamed from all the heel slippage. I wore mid-weight cotton socks - Gold Toe casual crews.

I got my "normal size", which is what I wear in most sneakers and casual shoes (9.5). They seem to fit snug across the instep but there is a LOT of slippage in the heel. They are about the same length as my AE dress shoes, which I wear a size 8.5D in.

I do have arch support insoles in them, but I don't think the heel slippage was any better when I took them out. If anything, it's worse.

Is there anything that can be done to stop the heels from slipping so much and destroying my feet, or should I just get rid of them and forget about wearing Desert Boots and other "chukka" style boots? I'm open to taking them to a cobbler if necessary.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

This was also my experience. I got 1 or one-half size down from my usual size on the advice that they run large. First week or so I had huge blisters. The boots did eventually expand and soften a bit, but they were never particularly comfortable compared to other types of footwear. It always felt like there was rubbing or slipping and no in-between. Maybe I just ordered the wrong size, but I just don't get why people would subject their feet to these.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

I tried a pair on and found them to be a poor fit for my foot. Other models from Clarks are great for me but the desert boot wasn't meant to be. Love the look though.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Hmmm...I was going to get a pair of these hoping they'd be my go-to casual shoe for the fall. Vexing.


----------



## jwooten (Dec 19, 2010)

While I may be ridiculed for this, the J. Crew MacAlister boot is quite comfortable and a good casual shoe for me. It's not as thick of a sole as the Clark's, but I never really cared for the Clark's in the first place. 

Mine fit like a slipper, pretty much true to size, and when they can be had for under $100 are a pretty good buy.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Clark's Desert Boots seemed to me to run just a bit large. However, I purchased both pair of mine in my normal size and fitted them out with after-market insoles to take up the slack and soften the walk. The end results were two pair of desert boots that fit well and were much more comfortable than they were straight out of the box!


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I wear a pair I bought a half size down. They fit well and are comfortable. I would urge any buyer to go for a pair that feels a bit too snug out of the box since they will stretch quite a bit. We are not talking quality footwear here.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Or, install pinch pads under the tongue, and then remove them later, after the shoe has molded to the shape of the foot.


----------



## thebot (Sep 11, 2007)

jwooten said:


> While I may be ridiculed for this, the J. Crew MacAlister boot is quite comfortable and a good casual shoe for me. It's not as thick of a sole as the Clark's, but I never really cared for the Clark's in the first place.
> 
> Mine fit like a slipper, pretty much true to size, and when they can be had for under $100 are a pretty good buy.


I like Clark's, but ended up buying a pair of JCrew Macalisters. They seemed to be more comfortable and I ended up getting them for about $70 on sale.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> I wear a pair I bought a half size down. They fit well and are comfortable. I would urge any buyer to go for a pair that feels a bit too snug out of the box since they will stretch quite a bit. We are not talking quality footwear here.


Agreed. If I was to buy mine again, I would size down.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

A search will turn up a few recent threads about desert boots. Many here feel that modern Chinese Clarks have soles that are too unstructured and flexible. Certainly going down a half-size will bring the shoe more securely around the foot, but almost everybody offers a desert boot and some, LLB for example, fit better and are more substantial.


----------

